# 9mm Question



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

My wife is toying with the idea of finally getting her pistol permit and eventually her own pistol.

Does anyone have suggestions for .22? I'm thinking a 9mm might be too much for her to handle. I'm sure she'd be able to shoot one, but I think she would have much more fun with a .22.

Thanks :enforcer:

*EDIT* Subject should have been ".22 Question". Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can't beat them old Rugers for a .22 caliber. They don't break your pocket book and they will take a lot of abuse and keep on working. I have had a Mark I or standard for 30yrs almost that still does a fine job. Good luck.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*38spl.*

I would get a 38spl. before a 9mm.:smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Charter makes a great little .22

http://www.charterfirearms.com/products/Charter_Pathfinder.html


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> You can't beat them old Rugers for a .22 caliber. They don't break your pocket book and they will take a lot of abuse and keep on working. I have had a Mark I or standard for 30yrs almost that still does a fine job. Good luck.


I feel the need to second that one. Of all the .22s I have sold in a gun shop to date, those little Rugers always seem to be first in line with happy customers.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check those out. :smt023


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*She can handle it....*



DjSaneR said:


> My wife is toying with the idea of finally getting her pistol permit and eventually her own pistol.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for .22? I'm thinking a 9mm might be too much for her to handle. I'm sure she'd be able to shoot one, but I think she would have much more fun with a .22.
> 
> ...


Does your wife intend to use it as a ccw or just a plinker? You can't beat a 22 for fun at the range but for self defense she should get at least a 9mm. A 22 is just too small, but, much better than nothing. 
Believe me she can handle a 9mm and much bigger. When my wife started shooting she would only shoot 22's. Then she bought a Walther PPK/S to qualify for her CHL. She has now added has a Baby Desert Eagle 9mm, a S & W 642, 38 snubbie (now that's a wrist snapper!) and she just bought a Springfield Micro Compact 1911 45 caliber. She handles all of them just fine. 
She also handles my S & W M & P, 40 caliber and my S & W 686, 357 Magnum revolver easily. 
Once they get past the fear of the loud noise and a little recoil women have no problems handling a larger caliber. Women are *NOT *the weaker sex they just use that when they want too!:smt083


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

TxPhantom said:


> Does your wife intend to use it as a ccw or just a plinker?


She's just using it as a plinker.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

the best thing to do is to let her try out a couple different guns in different calibers. as a female, i personally don't get much out of shooting a .22 and prefer shooting a larger caliber.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It's been said many times before; take her to a gunshop or gun show and let her handle the handguns. She'll pick the one that fits -her- hand the best, and that's the one she'll -want- to shoot.

Personally, I have found that most people who are being introduced to shooting handguns, and have several calibers to try, almost always end up with a .38 Special revolver at first. Not too many moving parts, so they aren't initmidated by the machinery; enough recoil and muzzle blast so they receive good feedback; not too much recoil and muzzle blast, so they are not initimidated.

That being said, if you decide to get a .22, you won't find a less expensive gun to shoot. Taurus makes 9-shot .22 and 8-shot .22 Magnum revolvers in various barrel lengths. You can probably find a used one in good condition for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> She's just using it as a plinker.


*then i'd go with the .22 its much cheaper and cheaper to shoot.

then she can upgrade to a .38 or a 9milly.

ole*


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't get the mindset that women can't handle light-recoiling calibers like the 9mm Luger and .45ACP.:smt102


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife doesn't have a carry permit, but does like to shoot my guns on occasion when we're at the farm. My .40 and .45 were definitely too much for her, but then I got an XD-9SC, which she really liked. The only drawback for her was that she couldn't get the slide back _every_ time when she needed too. It's just too stiff for her.

We were at the gun range one day and I decided to rent a small .38 (one of those little "Air Weight" or wtf they're called) because she thought they looked "cute." She fired two .38 rounds off and gave it back to me; she was done.

Back this Summer I picked up an HK USPc in 9mm and she fell in love with it. She still doesn't shoot too often with me, but she can work that HK really well.

Haha, sorry, this got a little longer than I had intended...all I really wanted to do was throw my vote for a USPc (if you've got the cash) since my Missus seems to like it over anything else. :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Revolver said:


> I don't get the mindset that women can't handle light-recoiling calibers like the 9mm Luger and .45ACP.:smt102


Like I said, I'm sure she can shoot a 9mm but I know she'll have more fun with the .22 .


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

KingAirDriver said:


> The only drawback for her was that she couldn't get the slide back _every_ time when she needed too. It's just too stiff for her.


Good point.. Overlooked that.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with most.. if it is just plinking.. target shooting for fun.. go with a 22... my wife shoots her Bersa 380 (her CCW) with some authority (she did have some problems racking the slide at first but now with 300 or so rounds shot through it, she does better) and has no problems with our XD9 sub compact but she doesn't care to much for the Glock in 40S&W because of the snap... but we are going to get a .22lr pistol (or two) for the fun of shooting and cheaper ammo...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

GypsyBill said:


> cheaper ammo...


That's another thing.. Ammo prices for the .22 are lovely. Our friend who lives 3 miles from us has his own range, therefore we will be shooting pretty frequently. The cheap ammo is definitely a plus.


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

jeepgirl said:


> the best thing to do is to let her try out a couple different guns in different calibers. as a female, i personally don't get much out of shooting a .22 and prefer shooting a larger caliber.


If only we had many more ladies like you over the years, we might be winning the antigun battle:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

drifter44 said:


> If only we had many more ladies like you over the years, we might be winning the antigun battle:smt023


Well, at least JeepGirl isn't the only one of us here who feels that way. I'm another girl with the same opinion. I never paid much attention to .22s, only shot my first one last summer. I actually shot a 500mag before I shot a .22.  I think if more women tried it they'd like it. But watching them in a gun shop I think some women think they _have_ to be anti-gun. Like why do women feel the need to explain themselves when shopping for a gun? The sales person doesn't think they're crazy for wanting a gun!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Will the .22 be the one and only gun she owns?

In NC, you can get up to 3 gun permits at a time. I failed to notice where you are from, but please keep in mind that if you can get 3 permits at once, do it.

Buy a .22 and practice. Later on, buy a 9mm or whatever. You can buy two ore more .22 for the cost of a single .45ACP handgun. Start small, and get good at aiming. Then move on to something more fun.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

bangbang said:


> Will the .22 be the one and only gun she owns?


Most likely, unless she catches the bug like me and decides to start her own collection :smt071



bangbang said:


> In NC, you can get up to 3 gun permits at a time. I failed to notice where you are from, but please keep in mind that if you can get 3 permits at once, do it..


Not sure what that means or if I'm going to answer this correctly but in the state of Connecticut all you need is 1 permit to purchase as many handguns as your wallet, or in some cases, wife, will allow you. :smt023

The permit is good for 5 years. Renewal is $35 for the next 5 years.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya know, my wife has fallen in love with the walther p22


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Ruger 22's are hard to beat and they are cheap too! There are others but
this brand been in my house for 25 years and we've shot thousands of rounds with no problems. Can't beat that!


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife loves her Sig Mosquito and wishes it shot something bigger than 22lr. For CC and serious business she has a Bersa Thunder .380. Both guns are hers by her choice.
At the range she usually starts with the Mosquito and shoots a few mags, then shoots a couple of mags with the Bersa, and then has more fun with the Mosquito.
Having a gun your wife likes shooting means the two of you can enjoy range time together. (you get to the range more and for longer).


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

*How do you like your XD40?*



jeepgirl said:


> the best thing to do is to let her try out a couple different guns in different calibers. as a female, i personally don't get much out of shooting a .22 and prefer shooting a larger caliber.


Hi! I see that one your guns is an XD40. Do you like it better than your 9mm? I'm trying to debate whether to get a .40 caliber or 9mm gun for my first. I know the 9mm is cheaper but which one is more fun to shoot?

Thanks!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi JF2

If you want a fun to shoot gun buy the 9MM. If you want to put Bear and or Bad Guys on the ground buy the .40S&W.

I have both and prefer my 9MM for fun but shoot the XD40 a bunch so if I ever need to I can hit something with it.

Enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> Hi! I see that one your guns is an XD40. Do you like it better than your 9mm? I'm trying to debate whether to get a .40 caliber or 9mm gun for my first. I know the 9mm is cheaper but which one is more fun to shoot?
> 
> Thanks!


I find the 9mm Luger and .45ACP much more enjoyable to shoot than the .40S&W.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> Hi JF2
> 
> If you want a fun to shoot gun buy the 9MM. If you want to put Bear and or Bad Guys on the ground buy the .40S&W.
> Enjoy. :smt1099


I would never depend on anything that doesn't at least end in "Magnum" or have a 16" barrel for bear. I hear bear get mighty upset when anemic pistol rounds are fired at them.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I find the 9mm Luger and .45ACP much more enjoyable to shoot than the .40S&W.


+++1


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I would never depend on anything that doesn't at least end in "Magnum" or have a 16" barrel for bear. I hear bear get mighty upset when anemic pistol rounds are fired at them.


"Big" Bear are the reason I carry a pocket knife for backup. :smt1099


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*First gun*

Well, whenever anyone asks me in person what to get for his/her first gun,
I recommend a .22 because the ammo is cheap and recoil is usually
manageable. Rugers, either revolver or semi-auto, are very good low
cost/high qualilty guns.

On the other hand, I do not recommend a Walther PPK, PPK/s or PPK/S-1 to
anyone who does not have any experience with semi-auto handguns.
These are definately not first timer guns. The caliber is small (.380acp aka
9mm Kurtz) but the guns are so small that recoil is noticable.

So, get her a 22 rim fire and let her shoot the heck out of it. Then let her
move up to a center fire is she wishes.

Good luck, have fun, and be safe!


----------

